# What CA to order



## RyanNJ (Feb 15, 2010)

I am almost out of CA so i need to order more.
What Brand CA do you use for finishing? and where do you get it
I am looking to get Thin and Medium

What size bottle is good


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 15, 2010)

www.woodenwonderstx.com
monty sells good stuff at very good prices.  buy what you can use in 2 months...keeps it fresh.


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with GoodTurns... in my opinion monty has really good CA and great prices!


----------



## JimB (Feb 15, 2010)

Monty.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Monty +1


----------



## bitshird (Feb 15, 2010)

Monty, like Jon said order what you can use in a few months, But if kept in a freezer, it will last for a LONG LONG time, I order 3 or so bottles of each and keep the extr5as in the freezer, just leave them out for a day before opening to avoid moisture from condensation getting on the inside of the bottles.


----------



## larryc (Feb 15, 2010)

One problem I find with any brand that I have used so far is the size of the opening in the spout. When I want just a small drop it comes pouring out. Does anyone know of a supplier that has a small opening in the spout?


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 15, 2010)

It looks like monty is the way to go.
now what should i order?
I know i want Thin and Med. I am thinking a small debonder.

What size is the best way to order it. The 2oz bottles or order a bigger bottle and fill a small bottle


----------



## Billman (Feb 15, 2010)

I usually order a bottle of each since he is considerably cheaper than everyone else (ya never know when you're going to need a bottle of thick... you know, for gap filling and so on).  I also get a bottle of de-bonder and accelerator because they both come in handy as well.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Billman said:


> I usually order a bottle of each since he is considerably cheaper than everyone else (ya never know when you're going to need a bottle of thick... you know, for gap filling and so on).  I also get a bottle of de-bonder and accelerator because they both come in handy as well.


what size bottles do you order?


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 15, 2010)

Billman your signature line is scaring the hell out of me!


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2010)

larryc said:


> One problem I find with any brand that I have used so far is the size of the opening in the spout. When I want just a small drop it comes pouring out. Does anyone know of a supplier that has a small opening in the spout?



Larry,
You need to order the T-111 Tips (http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html aalmost at the bottom of the page). There are 12 tips in a bag or 10 bags of 12 tips per box (actually a bigger bag). These tips fit over the tip of the 1/2, 1 or 2oz bottles. Consider them one time use only as they have very small opening for the glue to come out of. However, you may be able to trip the tips and get several applications per tip.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Monty,
what size do you recommend that i order if it helps i try to turn a few pens a week.
Is the 2oz good or would i be better with an 8oz in one and a 2oz in the other


----------



## arkie (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess I'm the odd man out.  Absolutely nothing against Monty or anybody else, but the $2 blister pack of 4 small tubes at Walmart is hard to beat.  Each tube does 2-4 pens depending how you use it, and who really cares how long it lasts after it's been opened?

I'm open to negative information bout the stuff since I'm still very much a noob at pens.


----------



## Monty (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Monty,
> what size do you recommend that i order if it helps i try to turn a few pens a week.
> Is the 2oz good or would i be better with an 8oz in one and a 2oz in the other


If you're only doing a few pens a week, I'd suggest you start with a 2oz bottle and see how it long it lasts for you.


----------



## markgum (Feb 16, 2010)

another vote for Monty. yes, the 2 oz size is what I order and it lasts a long time.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 16, 2010)

arkie said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out.  Absolutely nothing against Monty or anybody else, but the $2 blister pack of 4 small tubes at Walmart is hard to beat.  Each tube does 2-4 pens depending how you use it, and who really cares how long it lasts after it's been opened?
> 
> I'm open to negative information bout the stuff since I'm still very much a noob at pens.



Well lets see so you would get 8-16 pens from $2 and I can get 60+ pens from 1 $4.50 bottle. I am going to "stick" with Monty :biggrin:


----------



## Billman (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan, I usually order the 2oz bottles. You start going through it quicker if you use it as a finish.

Dan, nothing to be scared of... It's just a little fun coding magic (if you hit refresh/reload you will see it change each time).


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 16, 2010)

I am going to use it as a finish would I be better with thin or me for a finish

I am thinking 2oz thin
8oz med
2 thick
 accelerate
debonder

what am I missing


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> I am going to use it as a finish would I be better with thin or me for a finish
> 
> I am thinking 2oz thin
> 8oz med
> ...



That sounds like you got it, now let the frustration begin! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 16, 2010)

I am fine with the ca finishes.

Should I get anything else like the small tips


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> I am fine with the ca finishes.
> 
> Should I get anything else like the small tips



That's just a personal preference thing. I don't find any need for them. I don't even have any accel.

I did get the debonder (just in case), but have never used it


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 16, 2010)

The thickness you use is personal preference. I have used all three for finishing and have now settled into using medium. Not saying it is best, just the one I am most confortable with. Now I keep a small bottle of thin and a large bottle of medium on hand.

Oh and I usually get it from...... Monty.


----------



## Billman (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> I am going to use it as a finish would I be better with thin or me for a finish
> 
> what am I missing


The viscosity choice will really depend on your particular method and what you prefer.  I personally prefer to use medium or thick as a finish, but that is just me. I have been successful with everything from thin to thick, so get what you are comfortable with.

What else are you missing? Maybe some 5 or 30 minute epoxy? I like to use 5 minute epoxy when installing the brass tubes (once again, personal preference).


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 16, 2010)

I use medium and blo to build up the coats.  For my final coat I use thin.
I will look into the epoxy


----------



## John K Jordan (Feb 19, 2010)

*wooden wonders?*



> www.woodenwonderstx.com
> monty sells good stuff at very good prices.  buy what you can use in 2 months...keeps it fresh.


I tried emailing to the address on this web page and it came back as "undeliverable".  Is there a new email address or is it a perhaps a temporary problem?

JKJ


----------



## Monty (Feb 19, 2010)

John K Jordan said:


> I tried emailing to the address on this web page and it came back as "undeliverable".  Is there a new email address or is it a perhaps a temporary problem?
> 
> JKJ


I've had several tell me this. Which link did you try?
I know some links say @peoplepc. That is an older email, but it should forward to me, at least it has been in the past.
The correct email is woodenwonders at woodenwonderstx dot com.
(replace the "at" and "dot" with the appropriate symbols.


----------



## RyanNJ (Feb 19, 2010)

Monty,
Order arrived today!
Excellent Service!!!


----------

